# help cant post in market place



## hallkat (Nov 27, 2005)

any one else having this problem I have wrote an add 4 times and it wont go through???????


----------



## Spongebob Saxpants (Jul 9, 2008)

hallkat said:


> any one else having this problem I have wrote an add 4 times and it wont go through???????


I have no idea about the problem with the marketplace, but wouldn't it be easier to save your post in a Word document or something so you don't have to keep retyping it?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Send a PM to one of our many helpful Moderators/Administrators.

They will be able to help you.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hang-on I'm verifying your account.


----------



## bfahle (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been around for over a year and have posted to the marketplace before, but I seem to be unable to do so now. I can post elsewhere, but it gives me the "you can't post in that forum" message as of this evening. I can't remember the last time I posted there, but I have before.


----------



## Sidepipes (Jan 23, 2006)

I had the same problem yesterday and today. Said that there was a problem with the data base. I had been trying with Netscape, then I switched browsers, used Firefox, and my FS: ad went through, including the .jpg picture of my sax.

Sidepipes


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Are you saying that you can't post a new thread in the marketplace?

So that there are no misundertandings: you should be able to post a new thread in the marketplace but you can't reply to other posts than your own --- See: *NEW Marketplace modifications* for more info

This said if you're trying to edit an ad that you've previously submitted in the marketplace; you were never able to do that and you still can't.


----------

